# Pflanzen kümmern vor sich hin



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

mein Teich kümmert nur so vor sich hin. Vor 2 Jahren musste ich ihn wegen Umbauten neu anlegen. Jetzt - im 2. Jahr - ist immer noch nicht viel los. Die Uferpflanzen wachsen so einigermassen, die Seerosen (3 Stück) kommen langsam in Fahrt, aber alle Unterwasser - und Schwimmpflanzen machen gar nichts.
Ich habe letztes Jahr einiges an __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserhahnenfuß reingetan, aber da sieht man (fast) nichts mehr davon. Von Werner habe ich ein paar __ Froschbiss und Krebsscheren geholt, die stagnieren bzw. gehen zurück. Kann es sein dass da irgendwas fehlt ? Algen sind einige drin (etwas Fadenalgen, Wasser ist leicht grün-braun), aber unscharfe Sicht bis fast auf den Boden.
Wasserwerte sind gerade PH 7,5, KH und GH um die 6, NO2 und NO 3 um die 0, Temperatur war schon bei 20 °, jetzt gerade etwas weniger.
Volumen ca. 6000 l, so 4 x 5 m, tiefste Stelle so 1,5 m mit rundum flachen Zonen um die 10 - 20 cm und 50 - 60 cm (dort waren auch die Unterwasserpflanzen). Drin sind ein paar (ca. 20) Elritzen, ein Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle und diverse __ Käfer, Libellenlarven und __ Schnecken, was halt so von alleine reinkommt. An Technik eine kleine Pumpe dass es etwas plätschert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

das hört sich nach einer Mangelerscheinung an. Wahrscheinlich fehlt irgendein Nährstoff oder noch wahrscheinlicher ein Spurenelement. Genauen Aufschluß kann hier nur eine Wasseranalyse bringen. Der fehlende Stoff muss dann zugeführt werden. Das ist natürlich ein bisschen riskant in Bezug auf das Algenwachstum. Algen sind simpler gestrickt als Unterwasserpflanzen, daher gedeihen sie zu mindest teilweise aus unter Bedingungen bei denen die Unterwasserpflanzen verschwinden. Man muss den Unterwasserpflanzen so viel Nährstoffe zur Verfügung stellen, dass sie sich entwickeln und den Algen die restlichen Nährstoffe streitig machen können. Es ist eine Sache die Fingerspitzengefühl braucht, Extreme nach beiden Seiten führen zu Mißerfolgen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Frage: Was ist denn für "nicht gelbe" Blätter zuständig ? Viele der Pflanzen bekommen ein paar grüne Blätter, die dann schon nach ein paar Tagen gelb werden und verkümmern. Gibt es da eine pauschale Aussage oder auch viele Möglichkeiten. Und kann man eine Analyse auf Nährstoffe oder Spurenelemente selber machen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

das kann auf sehr vieles hindeuten. Am häufigsten wird es wohl ein Eisen- oder Calciummangel sein.

Selbst eine Analyse zu machen - weiß nicht ob das geht, wohl eher nicht. Eugen müsste sich da eigentlich perfekt auskennen ...

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Werner,
vielen Dank für die Blumen  
für eine richtige quantitative Untersuchung bin ich doch zu schlecht ausgerüstet, da muss schon ein richtiges Labor ran.
@ Uwe : In Backnang hats recht weiches Wasser (wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, ich war mal beruflich längere Zeit da unten und hab in Backnang Basketball gespielt), könnte also schon Ca-Mangel sein und Fe-haltig ist euer Wasser sicher nicht. 
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

vorweg: was ich über Mangelsymptome weiß, habe ich zum Großteil an landwirtschaftlichen Kulturpflanzen gelernt.

Calciummangel tritt in der freien Natur eigentlich nicht auf. (Ich rede hier jetzt von Landpflanzen!)
Im Gewächshaus kann er bei sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit auftreten.
Diese Erscheinung konzentriert sich auf die jüngsten, schwach transpirierenden Organe (z.B. Blütenendfäule der Tomate).
Die Terminalknospe stirbt oft ab und die Pflanzen bleiben dadurch meist buschig. Kommt es doch zu einem schnellen Wuchs, so beobachtet man unterhalb des Blütenstandes Stängelweiche mit Umbiegen des Organs.
Das dürfte mit der mangelhaften Stabilisierung der Zellwände zusammenhängen. (Bei Unterwasserpflanzen schlecht zu sehen, denke ich!)
Im Teich ist eine sehr, sehr hohe Feuchtigkeit anzutreffen  
Ich würde sagen: 100% 
Ob sich die Unterwasserpflanzen aus den evtl. vorhandenen Calciumcarbonaten (Gh/Kh?)bedienen können, weiß ich leider nicht!
Bei Landpflanzen werden praktisch nur Ca2+-Ionen aufgenommen.
Das geschieht vor allem durch die Wurzelspitze. 
Die genannten Unterwasserpflanzen besitzen allerdings teilweise recht wenig Wurzeln-> also müssen sie das Ca eher über die Blätter aufnehmen.

Eisenmangel tritt eigentlich generell an den jüngsten Blättern auf, weil das in der Pflanzen gebundene Eisen nicht umgelagert werden kann.
Die jüngsten Organe sind dann hellgelb bis weiß gefärbt, weil das Chlorophyll fehlt.
Nebenerscheinungen sind: Störungen der Lignifizierung und verschiedenster enzymatischer Prozesse.

Bei mir im Teich ist Eisen mit dem Tröpfchentest nicht nachweisbar; das Substrat besteht aus Kies und Sand-enthält also auch kein Eisen.
Meine Unterwasserpflanzen kümmern ebenfalls, die in der Flachwasserzone vermehren sich aber zumind. teilweise recht gut.
Nur das Größenwachstum läßt etwas zu Wünschen übrig!
Auch ich habe Schwebalgen im Teich!
Allerdings habe ich zusätzlich noch mit einer recht hohen Gh zu kämpfen.

Zu den Symptomen würde eher passen, das es sich um Stickstoffmangel handelt...
So verrückt, wie das klingen mag.
Kann es sein, dass die Schwebalgen den Unterwasser- und Schwimmblattpflanzen die N-Verbindungen dermassen schnell "wegschnappen" das einfach nichts übrig bleibt? Und das die Algen zusätzlich einen Eisenmangel eher ertragen als die höheren Pflanzen?
Durch einen latenten Eisenmangel können die Pflanzen vielleicht sowieso schon nicht richtig wachsen, und schaffen es so auch nicht die N-Verbindungen den Algen streitig zu machen?
Dazu passen würden die nicht nachweisbaren N-Verbindungen in Uwes Teich (in meinem ist das ebenso). 


Ich habe bei meinem Teich im Herbst mal probehalber eine Düngung nur mit Eisen vorgenommen. Zwei Tage später war kein Eisen nachweisbar... den Algen ging es weiterhin prächtig; den spärlichen Unterwasserpflanzen nicht!
Dieses Frühjahr hab ich das Spiel wiederholt; mit einer kleinen Änderung.
Ich hab vorher 14Tage lang die UVC-Lampe laufen lassen (ich bin nicht stolz darauf!), bis es wieder etwas klarer wurde.
Danach hab ich dann wieder den Eisendünger angewendet und die UVC ausgeschalten.
Leider hatte ich zu dieser Zeit fast keine Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich, da ich auf eine kleine Lieferung wartete....    
Zur Zeit sind wieder einige Schwebalgen am Werk, es ist aber nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.
Wie es weiter, geht wird sich zeigen. 
Die warmen Tage kommen ja (hoffentlich) noch!

Übrigens: Mit Eisendünger sollte man sehr vorsichtig umgehen!
Die Dosierung ist sehr gering und Rechenfehler  bei der Dosierungsberechnung im Bereich einer Kommastelle können für die Fische tötlich enden!!

@ Uwe

Kannst Du nicht mal schreiben, was für ein Substrat Du im Teich hast?
Und evtl. kannst Du auch mal einen Fe-Test Deines Teichwassers machen?!
Wäre schon interessant, ob es bei Dir ähnlich liegt wie in meinem Fall.

Hier mal noch was zum lesen: http://teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=2137


Sorry, das es jetzt soviel geworden ist.
Das Thema ist leider sehr komplex und nicht in 3 Sätzen zubeantworten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle,

danke erst mal für die Beiträge. Ich werden am Wochenende mal versuchen etwas zu messen.
Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder ran, bei den Einzelpflanzen sieht man wie die Blätter gelb werden. Man sieht (hoffentlich) auch unten an den Stängeln so einen "Algenteppich" - das gefällt mir auch nicht so recht.
Messergebnisse kommen sobald ich sie habe. (Bilder vom letzten Jahr sind in meinem Album).

Ach ja: Substrat ist am Rand und in der Zone bei 40 cm grober Sand/feiner Kies (0-2 mm), zwischendrin auch etwas gröberer Kies (8-16 mm), große Kieselsteine (wenn man die so nennt) zum etwas abgrenzen, und damit das Substart nicht verrutscht und damit der Schlauch von der Pumpe nicht verrutscht. KEINE Erde oder so, nur das was so reinfällt, KEIN Futter für die Fische. Ganz unten ist nichts, Seerosen in Körben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2005)

hallo uwe,

dein problem kenne ich zur genüge aus meinem eigenen teich - nur die lösung kenne ich auch nicht.
wiederrum gibt es pflanzen die recht gut klarkommen andere dagegen leiden regelrecht.

symtom will ich mal ganz einfach so zusammenfassen:
pflanze treibt gut aus >> nach kurzer zeit werden die außeren blattpaare braun und fallen mit der zeit ab <> gleichzeitig bringt die pflanze aber aus der mitte einen gesunden neutrieb.
verschiedene pflanzen möchten im teich gleich gar nicht wachsen weil ihnen irgen etwas nicht passt ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
solche "Probleme" hab ich auch. Bis jetzt hab ich es aber nicht als solches gesehen. Bei mir wachsen z.B. __ Hornkraut und __ Schwertlilien sowie die Zebrabinse schlecht. Dafür wachsen sehr gut Tannenwedel, __ Bachminze, __ Seekanne.
Die einen fühlen sich sauwohl, die anderen anscheinend nicht. Vielleicht probierst du mal ein paar andere Sorten aus ("try and error").

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2005)

hallo silke,

genau so läuft es auch bei mir   
diejenigen denen es gefällt die machen sich breit und die anderen verschwinden von selbst :cry: 

z.b. will die __ seekanne gar nicht recht wachsen unterwasserpflanzen dümpelt auch jede sorte nur.

vielleicht mangelt es ja schlicht an den nährstoffen allgemein - dafür habe ich auch recht wenig bis gar keine probleme mit algen. TOITOITOI


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

So, hat jetzt etwas länger gedauert bis ich einen Eisentest gefunden habe - braucht wohl kein Mensch ausser mir. Aber im Zoogeschäft haben die extra einen FE-Test gemacht - Ergenis gleich 0,0 FE. Und nun ? Frage an die Spezialisten : Wie bekomme ich Eisen in mein Wasser und das zu einem verünftigen Preis ? Hat da jemand eine Ahnung ? Viel kaputtmachen kann ich ja wohl damit nicht mehr. Die restlichen Werte sind wie gehabt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

wie ich bereits weiter oben schrieb, habe ich seit dem Herbst2004 2x meinen Teich mit reinem Fe-Dünger versorgt.
Wie ich gerade beim Nachrechnen feststellen mußte, anscheinend in einer zu geringen Dosierung   Ist aber immer noch besser, als eine zu hohe.
Eine Verbesserung ist bei mir bisher noch nicht eingetreten. Die Ursache dafür habe ich ja jetzt evtl. gefunden.

Ich kenne aber auch genug Teichbesitzer deren Fe-Test ebenfalls 0,0mg/l anzeigt, das Pflanzenwachstum ihrer Teiche aber gut ist.
Das mit dem Eisen ist also nicht mehr, als eine Vermutung.


Zu dem Dünger selbst.
Es gibt m.M.n. zwei Möglichkeiten:

- teuren Dünger für Wasserpfl. und Seerosen z.B. im Dehner kaufen (15Euro für 10.000l wenn ich mich recht entsinne von der Firma Söll)
Auf der Verpackung steht aber überhaupt nicht, was da genau in den Teich geschüttet wird! 
Ich finde so etwas bedenklich, denn eigentlich sollte bei jedem Düngemittel auch eine detailierte Inhaltsstoffangabe vorhanden sein.

- Du kaufst einen *reinen* Eisendünger (Fe II-Sulfat)
gibt es z.B. von Chrysal "Eisendünger für reinen Rasen"  -> diesen Tipp gab mir  letztes Jahr Jürgen-h 8) 1l Dünger für ca. 5Euro
Mein Dünger enthält 6% (71g/l wasserlösliches Eisen (Fe II-Sulfat) und ist flüssig.
Der Optimalwert für Eisen liegt bei 0,5- 1,0mg/l = max. 1g Fe II-Sulfat /1000l Teichwasser

Bsp. für einen 10.000l Teich 
Dafür brauche ich max. 10g Fe II-Sulfat.
1l/71g = x/10g
x= rund 0,14l = 140ml (lieber etwas weniger!)

@all,
Bitte unbedingt melden, wenn Ihr einen Rechenfehler entdeckt!

Ich hab dann in eine Gießkanne Wasser gefüllt und die ausgerechnete Menge Dünger dazu gegeben. Diese Mischung habe ich gut gemischt und dann gießender Weise "auf" den Teich verteilt. Man kann/sollte vielleicht die Düngemittelmenge auf mehrere Kannen verteilen.
Und weder Dünger noch den Inhalt der Gießkanne auf Sachen, Pflastersteine, Seerosenblätter usw. kommen lassen! Das gibt ordentliche Rostflecken.  

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Annett und alle anderen,

erst mal danke für eure Mühe.
ich habe mal etwas rumgesucht, müsste dies http://www.bayercropscience.de/de/hg/produkte/produkte_finden/produktinfo/index.asp?ID=1023 oder dies * defekter Link entfernt * auch gehen ? Sind halt andere Konzentrationen, das das kann man ja rechnen. Das von Chrysal habe ich nirgends entdeckt. Wichtig ist ja das Eisen II Sulfat und sonst möglichst nichts anderes.
Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar meiner Kümmerlinge rausgenommen und in eine Wanne gesteckt, da könnte ich dann mal probieren was passiert ohne gleich alles zu riskieren. Und wenn es im Teich nichts bringt bekommt der Rasen den Rest   

PS. Gestern hat es 10 Minuten heftig gehagelt  :cry:  , 2 - 3 cm große Körner haben alle Seerosenblätter zurstückelt. Ob die dieses Jahr nochmals kommen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

folgendes Produkt wirst du im Fachhandel vielleicht einfacher ausfindig machen können:

http://www.compo-produkte.de/(sz5jzx45agqrbarfd1xvv4vj)/content.aspx?menu=3,21&dokid=19&portal=true

Mit diesem dünge ich schon seit mehreren Jahren das Teichwasser. Allerdings versuche ich Einmal-Konzentrationen in der Größenordnung von etwa  0,1-0,3mg/l nicht zu überschreiten. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2005)

So, hat jetzt etwas länger dedauert, aber hier mal ein paar Bemerkungen. Ich habe von Compo was mit 6 % FE gefunden, etwas gerechnet und das Wasser auf 0,05 % FE gebracht. Ich habe den Eindruck dass es tatsächlich etwas grüner geworden ist, aber der Hagel hat doch einiges kaputtgemacht und jetzt ist es schwer zu beurteilen. Aber als ich jetzt nach 2 Wochen nochmal gemessen habe war es wieder 0,0... WO IST DAS FE GEBLIEBEN ? Verbraucht sich das ? Komisch.... Halt mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

ich würde mal annehmen das Eisen hat reagiert und ist längst wieder gebunden. Wenn ich mir anschaue wie schnell Eisen bei Feuchtigkeit oxydiert, dann kann es im Wasser kaum längere Zeit unverändert überdauern.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Moinsen Uwe!



Das hier soll auch eine ganz gute Adresse sein. Stammt aus dem Aquaristikbereich.


http://www.drak.de/Produkte/Ferrdrakon.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2005)

*Mageres Pflanzenwachstum*

Hallo Zusammen,
auch bei mir sieht es mit dem Pflanzenwachstum recht mager aus.
Im vergangenen Jahr hatte ich dieses noch auf die kühle Witterung geschoben, jedoch waren die Bedingungen in diesem Jahr ja recht gut bis optimal.
Seerosen wachsen sehr sparsam und blühen recht faul, __ Binsen und __ Iris wuchern auch nicht gerade.
Sogar im Filterteich, wo ja Nährstoffe abgebaut werden sollten, wächst es kaum. Hier bilden sich jedoch immer noch Schwebealgen 
( Nährstoffüberschuß )
An Nährstoffen für die Pflanzen sollte es also nicht fehlen ( 15 kleine bis mittlere Koi im Teich ).

Nur das __ Hornkraut wächst wie wild aus einer Tiefe von 1,7m bis an die Wasseroberfläche und mußte bereits mehrfach dezimiert werden.
( in den letzten 2 Wochen ca. 30kg kompostiert !! )

Der PH Wert ist zur Zeit recht hoch ( > 8 )

Kann der hohe PH Wert ggf. die Ursache sein ?
Wie könnte ich diesen Wert am schnellsten und einfachsten in den "neutralen Bereich" bekommen ?  ( 20000 Liter ) ( Torf, Chemie ?? ).

Gruß TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2005)

hallo tj,

auf den ph wert würde ich die ursache nicht schieben - mein teich liegt seit 5 j im bereich von ph7,5 - und verzeichnet auch ein schlechtes pflanzenwachstum.

weitersuchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Uwe und alle anderen,

hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob das ein wirklicher Rat ist, den ich dir geben kann. Ich habe meinen Teich im späten Frühjahr auf auf Eisen hin prüfen lassen, allerdings aus einem anderen Grund: Nach der Schneeschmelze war mein Teich fast umgekippt, weil mein Gh-Wert und dadurch bedingt mein Ph-Wert viel zu niedrig waren. Nach einem Teilwasserwechsel färbte sich das Wasser rötlich-braun und ich hatte Angst, dass mir mein Teich wieder umzukippen drohte...Allerdings wuchsen und wachsen meine Pflanzen kräftig und nur die allerwenigsten haben nicht geblüht, obwohl mein Teich sehr nährstoffarm ist.
Meinen Teich habe ich vor 1,5 Jahren teilweise mit Steinen aus einer Bruchsteinmauer modelliert, ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben, welche Steinsorte das sein könnte, von daher ist mein Rat vage.
Die Steine haben sich unter Wasser rötlich verfärbt. Besonders deutlich wird es an den Steinen, die nur teilweise im Wasser liegen. Da sieht man die Verfärbung am besten. Die Eisenanalyse ergab einen supertollen Eisenwert, ich kann nicht mehr sagen, welchen, aber derjenige, der das Wasser getestet hat, meinte, dass manch Aquarianer neidisch auf meine Eisenwerte wäre. 
Wie gesagt, mein "Rat" ist nur bedingt hilfreich, aber wenn du solche Steine finden würdest, dann könntest du dir die ganzen Kosten ersparen...trial and error
LG
Tina


----------

